# What is cost of built 1 km motorway/expressway in your country?



## european_driver (Sep 1, 2010)

I wonder how expensive is construction 1 km motorway and expressway road is in your country.
You may write examples of road sections which was build in last years. Please remember write some informations about road standard (motorway or expressway, lanes amount, asphalt or concrete, plain terrain or mountains, tunnels ect.)

Some examples from Poland are below. Prices are very variable. I used rate exchange 4.30 PLN/EUR in the calculations.


S2/S79 south bypass of Warsaw (3 lanes expressway, asphalt, urban terrain) 8.9 km - 29.3 mln EUR/km (126 mln PLN/km)

A1 Pyrzowice - Piekary Sl.(motorway, 2 lanes, asphalt, plain terrain) 16 km - 26 mln EUR/km (113 mln PLN/km)

S69 Bielsko-Biala - Zywiec (2 lanes expressway, mountains but no tunnels, asphalt) 15.6 km - 11.6 mln EUR/km (50 mln PLN/km)

A1 Piątek-Stryków (2 lanes motorway, asphalt, plain terrain) 21 km - 6.3 mln EUR/km (27 mln PLN/km)

S8 Syców - Kępno (2 lanes expressway, asphalt, plain terrain) 15.3 km - 4.9 mln EUR/km (21 mln PLN/km)

A4 Zgorzelec - Krzyżowa (motorway, 2 lanes, concrete, plain terrain) 51.4 km - 4.6 mln EUR/km 


Very accurate statistic about roads building costs in Poland created @Maya83 in post http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57784799&postcount=7. Prices per 1 kilometr in PLN are in last column of tables ("cena za km")


----------



## brewerfan386 (Apr 24, 2009)

*USA*
According to MI DOT


> A mile of freeway through an urban area costs approximately $39 million, while a mile of freeway through a rural area costs approximately $8 million.


according to the FHWA (2006 Dollars)


> The cost to construct one lane-mile of a typical 4-lane divided highway can range from $3.1 million to $9.1 million per lane-mile in rural areas depending on terrain type and $4.9 million to $19.5 million in urban areas depending on population size.
> However, in urban areas restrictions (high cost of additional right-of-way, major utility relocation, high volume traffic control, evening work restrictions, etc.) may increase the cost per lane-mile. If restrictions exist the cost to construct one lane-mile of a 4-lane divided highway can range from $16.8 million to $74.7 million. The cost of $74.7 million perlane-mile in areas of severe restrictions may not represent the maximum cost per-lanemile and should be used as general guideline only. Individual projects may include extreme conditions warranting a much higher cost. The costs provided are per lane-mile.
> To obtain the cost for a section of roadway the cost
> would need to be multiplied by the number of lanes on the roadway section.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Netherlands has constructed too little mileage in the past 10 years to give a reliable number. The last links are missing links which are generally expensive (€ 50+ million per kilometer often).


----------



## european_driver (Sep 1, 2010)

brewerfan386 said:


> The cost to construct one lane-mile of a typical 4-lane divided highway can range from $3.1 million to $9.1 million per lane-mile in rural areas depending on terrain type


I shocked by low cost of roads building in USA. What are reasons? Maybe low oil cost in USA which have impact to asphalt cost?


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

in Croatia average is some 8-9 mil. €/km.


----------



## yamboliya (Sep 24, 2009)

In Bulgaria currently under construction are: Trakiya Hoghway (three stretches) first stretch - constructor is bulgarian company Trace with price 2,217 mln.euro/km , second stretch constructor is greek company Actor with price 1,9 mln.euro/km. , third stretch constructor is bulgarian Holding Roads with price 2,247 mln.euro/km. The other highway under construction in Bulgaria is Maritsa (two stretches) first stretch - constructor is Chimetisti Ravena Italy with price 2.12 mln.euro/km, second stretch price 1,82mln.euro/km. - constructor Holding Roads (all the prices excl VAT).


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

according to DARS, the average cost from 1994-2008 was 10,4mln € per km.

the lowest was A3 Divaca-Dane (2,3mln €), the highest famous section of A2 with Sentvid tunnel (47,1mln €), highest non-urban was A1 at Trojane pass (25,6mln €).


----------



## Peines (Aug 13, 2011)

Spain: from 3,10 to 13,35 million €/km.

P.D.: The price doesn't include commission's for politicians. I should be no more than 5 ~ 10 % of the cost per km. :lol:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

hofburg said:


> according to DARS, the average cost from 1994-2008 was 10,4mln € per km.
> 
> the lowest was A3 Divaca-Dane (2,3mln €), *the highest famous section of A2 with Sentvid tunnel (47,1mln €)*, highest non-urban was A1 at Trojane pass (25,6mln €).


The tunnel itself cost 124m €/km.


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

yamboliya said:


> In Bulgaria ...


To add some info, the highest price of motorway construction was of A5 Lyulin, which was about 9.7-9.8 mln euros/km.
Most expensive stretch of motorway is still to come in EU-financial period 2014-2020 - LOT3 of A6 Struma from Blagoevgrad to Sandanski, which will include a 13 km tunnel or a sequence of tunnels and viaducts in the Natura2000 protected area of Kresna Gorge, and is expected to cost more than a 1 mlrd euro.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Spain:


```
Road costs (average prices):
         Building:
             Conventional road: € 3M/km.
             Motorway: € 4M/km.
             Over/underpasses: € 700/m2. 
         Maintenance (annual cost):
             Secondary road: € 6,000/km.
             Main road: € 9,000/km .
             High-capacity road: € 18,000/km.
             Motorway: € 42,000/km.
         Pothole repair: Between € 35,000/km - € 65,000/km.
         Cleaning: € 45/km

     Information cost:
         Integrated management systems which collect traffic information: from € 40,000 to 140,000.
         Data collection cameras: € 6,000.
         Weather Station: € 32,000.
         Electronic Signpost: € 42,000.
         Laser Radar: € 40,000.

     Signs cost:
         Replacing a demolished sign: € 145 to 300.
         Sign cleaning (removing graffiti): € 45-75.
         For example, the cost of switching signals to 110 km/h which was carried on last year was estimated at € 250,000  (about € 40/sign).

     Accidents cost:
         Emergency equipment mobilization € 772/unit.
         Daily cost of maintaining each mobile Intensive Care Unit: € 3,100.
         Mobilization of a helicopter (for rural areas which are difficult to reach by other means): € 3,642.
         Activate a medical helicopter: € 6,800.
         Fire fighters: € 3,000.
         Subsequent cleaning of the road: € 600.
```

Source: http://www.tecnocarreteras.es/web/i...rvicios-que-garantizan-nuestra-seguridad-vial


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Just 4m €/km? No wonder Spain has loads of motorways.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

european_driver said:


> I shocked by low cost of roads building in USA. What are reasons? Maybe low oil cost in USA which have impact to asphalt cost?


Land is less expensive as well


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Land expropriation cost can add significantly to the overall construction cost, especially in semi-urban and urban areas. Land in Europe is generally not as cheap as in the United States. The U.S. density is much lower than in Europe, for instance the low density Dutch province of Drenthe has 190 inhabitants/km² while this is only 41 inh/km² in Wisconsin and 43 inh/km² in Kentucky, to name a few states which are not considered sparsely populated.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Norway:

Between 120 and 150 millions Norweigan kroner, or around 16 to 20 million Euros. 

Source: http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/iriks/article2970807.ece#.T9ZGpZKr0gQ


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

Well... It depends...

I depends heavily on the number of exits and bridges, the terrain, the economic situation, winter conditions, and whether it is a urban or rural one. Comparisons across countries is difficult, because planning, land, and bureaucracy cost are allocated differently.

Some samples of recent cases in Finland:

3/E12 Tampere west bypass, open 2009, upgrade 1+1 to 2+2, most exits rebuilt, double bridge over Lake Pyhäjärvi: 21 km, 114 MEUR, 5.4 MEUR/km.

1/E18 Lohja-Muurla, open 2009, 2+2, challenging terrain, 7 twin-tube tunnels total length 5.7 km, 75 bridges, 8 exits, animal fence: 51 km, 330 MEUR, 6.5 MEUR/km. Public Private Partnership model (PPP).

7/E18 Koskenkylä-Kotka, under construction, open 2014. 17 km upgrade 1+1 to 2+2, 34 km new 2+2 motorway. 6 new exits, 68 bridges, one short twin-tube tunnel, telematics, animal fence, some upgrade on current motorway in Kotka. 51 km, 340 MEUR, 6.7 MEUR/km. PPP Model.

51 Espoonlahti-Kirkkonummi, under construction, open 2012, 2+2 replacing the current 1+1 road in the same aligment, new parallel local roads, 3 new exits, major upgrade to one exit. 10 km, 80 MEUR, 8 MEUR/km.

6 Lappeenranta-Imatra, open 2012, 2+2 "almost motorway", with middle barrier, replacing the old 1+1 road in the same alignment. 6 new and 9 upgraded exits, 35 km animal fence, illumination, 22 km noise barriers, somewhat challenging crossing with Saimaa Canal. 48 km, 177 MEUR, 3.7 EUR/km.

100 between 3/E12 and 45, Helsinki, "Ring Zero of Helsinki", open 2009. Replacing existing 1+1 street with 2+2 road, partly 3+3. 4 exits, one twin-tube tunnel under 3/E12, 700 m 25 bridges, crosses two main railways. Construction under heavy traffic: 35,000 vehicles and 1000 trains daily. Full of existing infrastructure. 3.3 km, 100 MEUR, 30 MEUR/km.

Construction cost only, with the exception of case Road 51 where planning cost partly included in the contract.


----------



## brewerfan386 (Apr 24, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Land expropriation cost can add significantly to the overall construction cost, especially in semi-urban and urban areas. Land in Europe is generally not as cheap as in the United States. The U.S. density is much lower than in Europe, for instance the low density Dutch province of Drenthe has 190 inhabitants/km² while this is only 41 inh/km² in Wisconsin and 43 inh/km² in Kentucky, to name a few states which are not considered sparsely populated.


Exactly, also remember the environmental and _*especially* _archeological studies are usually MUCH less rigorous over here. We have different pavement/ roadbed standards and don't use the very, very, expensive porous surfaces common in Europe. In addition, some states also have "right to work" laws which can help keep costs down as well.


----------



## Arbenit (Mar 22, 2010)

In Kosovo there are built (completed) only 38 km of motorways, and under construction 22 more kilometers, that will be completed soon. Price is almost 8 million Euros for 1 km. Terrain is fifty-fifty plain-mountainous with few bridges, no tunnels. In this price are not calculated expropriations needed.


*It is very interesting to know why the prices in Bulgaria are much cheaper than in other countries (some 2 million Euro for 1 km). * Is the quality of motorways built in Bulgaria not that good, or Bulgarian authorities are honest and there is no corruption, or…


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ Many reasons I think: plain terrain, low wages; crisis in the construction sector from 2008 after the real estates bubble; and, last but not the least, clear tender procedures that were introduced by the government in 2009 which gave really competitive offers from 10 to 15 participants for each lot...


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

BreBeMi, the new Brescia-Milan autostrada, is going to cost 38 M€/km. Pedemontana lombarda is going to cost 47 M€/km, but the price is comprehensive of 70 km of local roads.


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

Arbenit, I think Kosovo's second motorway which has recently recieved the go-ahead by the government and the IMF is estimated at 10-11m Euros/km.... This is the R6 motorway which will connect Prishtina with Skopje. This motorway also includes a 2km tunnel.


----------



## isepun (Jun 21, 2012)

*Highway prices in India*

In India, construction of one km of a 4 lane separated highway generally costs around $2-$2.5M in normal terrain and around $3-3.5M in difficult terrain. Expressway costs are generally 150% of normal highway costs.

I am seriously baffled to see people stating $10-15 million for one km of highways!:eek2:Anyone who has driven in India and abroad on these roads will tell that there is no difference between them!


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

isepun said:


> Anyone who has driven in India and abroad on these roads will tell that there is no difference between them!


But there is a lot of difference in lives and wages of people who built them :nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

isepun said:


> I am seriously baffled to see people stating $10-15 million for one km of highways!:eek2:


How about $ 100 million for one kilometer? :lol:


----------



## darius. (May 19, 2005)

http://www.worldhighways.com/sections/eurofile/news/european-highway-construction-costs-evaluated/



> European highway construction costs evaluated
> A STUDY of highway construction costs in eight European countries highlights Austria as the most expensive.
> 
> The report says that highways in Austria cost €12.87 million/km. The next most expensive country is Hungary
> ...


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

I would like to know how much a Km of highway in Nepal costs :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

What a poorly written article. It compares highways to highways while the numbers given are likely regular highways vs motorways. 

By the way that article is over 2 years old.


----------



## sotonsteve (Apr 6, 2012)

The UK has always been behind other developed countries when it comes to road building, and our infrastructure is decades behind in development. Nevertheless, here is a broad range of costs. All figures taken from the Highways Agency website, the government body that controls motorways and trunk roads in England.

*New Build*

A1(M) in North Yorkshire (dual three lane motorway with hard shoulders through flat open countryside) - £16.5million/km (EUR20.5million/km)
A46 in Nottinghamshire (dual two lane road in fairly flat open countryside) - £13.5million/km (EUR17million/km)

*Widening schemes*

M27 Southampton (dual three lane motorway with full hard shoulders widened to dual four lane motorway with discontinuous hard shoulders at bridges, no bridges rebuilt) - £13million/km (EUR16million/km)
A23 West Sussex (dual two lane road realigned and widened to dual three lane road) - £20million/km (EUR25million/km)

*Variable speed limits and hard shoulder running*

M6 J5-8 Birmingham - £6.5million/km (EUR8million/km)
M1 Bedfordshire (including replacement of one bridge and remodelling of one junction) - £20-24million/km (EUR25-30million/km)

Variable speed limits and hard shoulder running are the preferred option to widening, and widening is the preferred option to new build. As you can see though, spending money on improving existing roads can cost the same or more than building new roads, so the most cost effective way of creating capacity is still to build new roads. New road is almost as taboo as the word motorway though.


----------



## Ryan Washington (Oct 1, 2020)

european_driver said:


> I shocked by low cost of roads building in USA. What are reasons? Maybe low oil cost in USA which have impact to asphalt cost?


yes land is very cheap which is a very important factor


----------



## Tankart364 (3 mo ago)

In Estonia the current most expensive highway project was the 2+2 Vööbu - Mäo piece out of the larger Tallinn - Tartu highway project. The piece was 13km long (2km shorter than the original plans, as an more opitmal path was found for an cheaper price), it had everything from buss stops, bridges, eco-viaduct’s, big on and off ramps, and some road construction do to with the old 1+1 highway parts and the roads for the local people. The project is going to be finished on the 25th of November 2022, and will cost 60 million Euros or €3.75million/km. Fully built to the European standards, and with only some cost increases because of the inflation. (The private company hired for the job, didn’t make a profit and took an small hit, but they said that they were fine with it). General low cost can be connected to the availability of more advance construction technologies, low cost of filler materials like sand, and the fact that most highway parts are digged into the ground, moving the allready sand bottom from one place to the other on the same stretch of road. Also bitumen is locally produced in high amounts and exported. This leads to relatively cheap construction material costs. With concrete being one of the most expensive main materials used.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Current UK costs are currently between €35-€50m per km for grade separated D2 highways. 

No one knows why


----------

